
REST Client for Google Chrome - passfree
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/rest/flkpngnnmfhmdcoggeompbgbpocpfmgk
======
talkingquickly
Also worth considering Postman
([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/postman-rest-
clien...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/postman-rest-
client/fdmmgilgnpjigdojojpjoooidkmcomcm?hl=en)) I particularly like that it
allows you to save groups of requests into "Collections" so you can have quick
access to all the main API calls from one app.

You can also export these collections and share them with other team members.

This is particularly useful for sanity checking before deploys e.g. just
running through each API call to make sure users can login and perform primary
actions.

~~~
jlengrand
I totally love POSTMAN. The collections thingy is really cool. I'll give REST
a shot too, though :).

~~~
talkingquickly
REST does look interesting. Tried to give it a go but it's dependant on also
installing the "Websecurify" extension
([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/websecurify/emclbd...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/websecurify/emclbdbpcnhmopfkidjhlinikkohlkpn)).

Websecurify looks interesting in itself but requires "access to your data on
all websites" permission which means doing a load of research into what it's
actually doing etc etc which seems like a lot of effort just to try out a rest
client.

Best of luck to them though, Postman made by workflow testing API's hugely
more efficient so if they manage to improve on that it'll be a great tool.

~~~
jlengrand
Same. I tried to install, and saw the dependency and the permission I didn't
really like. Once finally installed, I had to guess how to make a request
work.

I mean, if I have to fill a full request myself, I'd better directly use a
terminal.

Right now, POSTMAN fills all my needs, and the alternative will have to be
really good to make me change.

Maybe people not aware of postman would appreciate more.

~~~
passfree
These features will be added soon.

~~~
jlengrand
Cool!

------
thomseddon
This isn't a pure Chrome Extension, it just takes you to the site:
<https://suite.websecurify.com/rest>

One of the main uses of a rest client in a chrome extension (e.g.
postman/advanced REST client) is so you can use it offline. The entire
functionality of the webpage is written in JS
(<https://suite.websecurify.com/rest/script>) so it could be easily packaged
into a true chrome extension, frankly as it stands this seems to be a bit of a
half arsed attempt to get more exposure.

~~~
passfree
You are missing the point. This works in offline mode too. Everything is
client-side. As a bonus it also works in Firefox. The reason it is hosted like
this is because it provides more flexibility and allow us to deploy more
awesome features more rapidly.

~~~
coolj
Wait...you can change the script the extension runs, at any time, without user
notification? Yeah...no....

~~~
passfree
You do not affect the extension. That will be against policy. It is client-
side code and all it does it to send raw HTTP requests from the page of the
app. It cannot run in the background. It works the same way in Firefox too.

Also, there are no notifications when updating extensions anyway - not that
you can prevent those updates or even bother reading the code. Nothing changes
really from the perspective of the browser security model.

------
haarts
How does it differ from Postman
([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/postman-rest-
clien...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/postman-rest-
client/fdmmgilgnpjigdojojpjoooidkmcomcm?hl=en))?

Seems that both solve the same problem.

------
mtrimpe
I'll ask this on the off chance that this was posted by the author; have you
considered adding support for importing from and exporting to curl commands?

When you work in a team with non-developer testers they tend to use a GUI REST
client like this, while most of the developers will prefer working with curl
commands instead.

You don't want to know how many hours have been wasted manually converting
these calls back and forth ... especially when somebody converts them
incorrectly.

~~~
passfree
This feature has been added. Wait for the app to update. Refresh. Press ESC to
get into escape mode. Now you can type any curl command. Most options are
supported. It works just like bash. When you hit enter, the command will be
converted into a request and executed.

Soon, it will be possible to go the other way around as well, i.e. convert a
request to curl.

I hope this will be helpful to you in the future.

------
namigop
Shameless plug, I wrote a commercial desktop app (with a free version of
course) for REST Testing, called WcfStorm.Rest. If anyone needs to manage test
cases, perf test and generate test reports, please have a look at my software.
[http://www.wcfstorm.com/wcf/Data/Sites/1/WcfStormImages/REST...](http://www.wcfstorm.com/wcf/Data/Sites/1/WcfStormImages/REST.TestDifft.png)

------
hit8run
Simple and also good: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dev-http-
client/ae...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dev-http-
client/aejoelaoggembcahagimdiliamlcdmfm/)

------
cinbun8
The `Advanced REST Client` attempts to solve the same problem -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/advanced-rest-
clie...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/advanced-rest-
client/hgmloofddffdnphfgcellkdfbfbjeloo)

Like the others have mentioned here, there are a couple of tools in chrome
that try to solve the same problem. Not that it is a bad thing. Has anyone
used them all to summarize pros / cons ?

------
chill1
I've been using Advanced REST Client [1] for quite a while now. Have not yet
encountered anything about it that I don't like. That's usually a good sign of
quality software -- to me at least.

[1] [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/advanced-rest-
clie...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/advanced-rest-
client/hgmloofddffdnphfgcellkdfbfbjeloo?hl=en-US)

------
lemieux
REST Console is pretty good too
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/rest-
console/cokgb...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/rest-
console/cokgbflfommojglbmbpenpphppikmonn?utm_source=chrome-ntp-launcher)

------
hawleyal
Every time I see "REST Client", I always say to myself "You mean, web
browser?"

~~~
HNJohnC
For a GET or DELETE request maybe, try doing anything else of substance and
you pretty quickly need a dedicated REST client.

~~~
hawleyal
I try daily. I program web apps for a living.

A web browser is literally a "dedicated REST client". REST is just HTTP. It's
the pattern HTTP to exchange messages. Representations and methods. Sure, HTML
forms never implemented the full range of methods [facepalm], but most engines
allow method parameter overrides (_method=PUT|DELETE). And it does get harder
when doing these live via JavaScript, and exchanging data other than HTML like
JSON.

Of course I use HTTP tools other than the generic web browser UI. Firefox
extensions get you pretty far with HTTP logging/modification like Firebug,
Poster, TamperData. There's also some standalone apps like Fiddler and
friends. But meh.

------
quantumf
Could not figure out how to add request headers.

~~~
passfree
You type them, i.e Header: Value

~~~
quantumf
Typing the below

GET XUsername:ADMIN
[https://localhost:443/resources/myresource/1](https://localhost:443/resources/myresource/1)
HTTP/1.1 Host: target

gives an error in the REST: "Your request contains errors"

~~~
passfree
This request is invalid.

